# /usr/local/bin/node: Undefined symbol "nghttp2_option_set_max_settings" error when i try to run node



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have installed node and npm from FreeBSD repositories but when I try to run or try to view version I get error:

```
/usr/local/bin/node: Undefined symbol "nghttp2_option_set_max_settings".
```
Can one help me???


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

What version of  FreeBSD?


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> What version of  FreeBSD?


FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE amd64


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Your -STABLE is old (11.4  has been released). And which node  version did  you install? Use `pkg version -vRx  node` to  check.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Your -STABLE is old (11.4  has been released).


so node will not work on my current version??


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

It doubt the error has anything to do with it, it's just an observation. You do need to update it though. 

I suspect your www/libnghttp2 is outdated though. I would suggest  running pkg-upgrade(8) and make sure everything is up to date.  Also don't forget to run pkg-autoremove(8) to remove old and unneeded dependencies.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Your -STABLE is old (11.4  has been released). And which node  version did  you install? Use `pkg version -vRx  node` to  check.


its node-14.4.0


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It doubt the error has anything to do with it, it's just an observation.


yess i tried different versions of node still getting the same error


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

new user1 said:


> its node-14.4.0


A  -STABLE fetches the latest packages by default, this should be 14.5.0.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

new user1 said:


> I suspect your www/libnghttp2 is outdated though



i also install the new version of nghttp2 but no success.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Run `pkg upgrade` and update everything.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> A  -STABLE fetches the latest packages by default, this should be 14.5.0.


repository contain 14.4.0 itself as latest.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Run `pkg upgrade` and update everything.


pkg upgrade not showing nghttp2 needs to be update , but still i will do upgrade


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

new user1 said:


> repository contain 14.4.0 itself as latest.


Not according to Freshports:  www/node. And looking at the actual FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/ there's node-14.5.0.txz. It's 14.4.0 in the quarterly repositories. What does `pkg  -vv` tell you?


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Not according to Freshports:  www/node. And looking at the actual FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/ there's node-14.5.0.txz. It's 14.4.0 in the quarterly repositories. What does `pkg  -vv` tell you?


here is the output of :
*pkg -vv:*


```
Version                 : 1.13.2
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-11";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:11:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.13.2";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
OSVERSION = 1103507;
IGNORE_OSVERSION = false;


Repositories:
  pfSense-core: { 
    url             : "pkg+https://pkg.pfsense.org/pfSense_v2_4_5_amd64-core",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/local/share/pfSense/keys/pkg"
  }
  pfSense: { 
    url             : "pkg+https://pkg.pfsense.org/pfSense_v2_4_5_amd64-pfSense_v2_4_5",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/local/share/pfSense/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

PfSense is NOT supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

i thought it wont matter here  , as other packages are workng fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Your packages came from pfSense, not FreeBSD.


----------



## new user1 (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Your packages came from pfSense, not FreeBSD.


solved


----------

